# купить vs. покупать



## cyaxares_died

Какое из следующих предложений правильное?
"Румьяне приезжают в Германии чтобы купить машины"
или
"Румьяне приезжают в Германии чтобы покупать машины"


----------



## Panda Nocta

В том случае, если речь идет об единичном конкретном случае и конкретных людях, то:

_Румьяне (Румыны?) приезжают в Германи*ю,* чтобы купить машины._ 

Если речь идет в общем (регулярно наблюдаемое явление), то:

_Румьяне (Румыны?) приезжают в Германи*ю,* чтобы покупать машины._

В первом случае желательно употребление обстоятельства времени:

_Румыны завтра/через_неделю приезжают в Германи*ю,* чтобы купить машины._


----------



## cyaxares_died

Спасибо. Вопрос у меня возник именно из-за того что мне давным-давно в уроках русского языка научили что слово "чтобы" почти всегда должно следоваться с глаголом совершенного вида. Понятно, что существовали другие случаи, но было слишком рано научить им нас. Кажется что я столкнулась с одном из "исключений", которые они нам в то время ещё не научили.


----------



## Maroseika

cyaxares_died said:


> Спасибо. Вопрос у меня возник именно из-за того, что *меня* давным-давно на уроках русского языка научили, что слово "чтобы" почти всегда должно следоваться сочетаться с глаголом совершенного вида. Понятно, что существовали другие случаи, но было слишком рано научить им нас. Кажется, что я столкнулась с одном из "исключений", которым они нас в то время ещё не научили.


Это не исключение. "Чтобы" прекрасно сочетается с несовершенным видом глагола:

Чтобы не толстеть, надо больше двигаться.
Человек ест, чтобы жить, а не живет, чтобы есть.
Чтобы летать, нужны крылья.

Что касается вашего заглавного вопроса, то, по-моему, оба варианта допустимы, но совершенный вид подчеркивает однократность действия. То есть, "приезжают, чтобы купить" означает, что они делают это один раз, а "чтобы покупать" - много раз.


----------



## adventrue

Относительно этому вопросу я нашла новый пример: "Ящик для писем это ящик, в который люди опускают письма* чтобы их отправить*."

Можно было ли здесь написать "чтобы их отправлять" (по видимому речь идет о повторимом действии)? В этом случае, почему автор этих "строк" всо равно выбрал "отправить"?


----------



## Awwal12

cyaxares_died said:


> Какое из следующих предложений правильное?
> "Румьяне приезжают в Германии чтобы купить машины"
> или
> "Румьяне приезжают в Германии чтобы покупать машины"


Отвечаю полностью и по-порядку.

1. Если придираться, то никакое.  Слово "румьяне" в русском до сегодняшнего дня отсутствовало. Впрочем, по контексту можно догадаться, что имелись в виду "румыны". Кроме того, фраза "в Германи*и*" (родительный падеж) отвечает на вопрос "где?", а приезжают румыны "куда?" - "в Германи*ю*" (винительный падеж). Наконец, "чтобы покупать машины" является придаточным предложением и должно отделяться от главного запятой.

2. Если не придираться, то, *в зависимости от контекста*, допустимы оба варианта.

Однако только во втором варианте (Румыны приезжают в Германию, чтобы покупать машины) может идти речь о каком-то регулярном процессе (Romanians come to Germany). Конечно, в разговорном языке для этой цели может иногда применяться и первый вариант, но это неграмотно. Причина - глагол совершенного вида "купить" в придаточном предложении предполагал бы однократное, законченное действие, слабо сочетающееся с регулярным действием в главном предложении.

Конкретный момент времени (Romanians are coming to Germany) может быть выражен с помощью обоих предложений (!). В таком случае, употребление глагола "покупать" или "купить" указывает на достаточно тонкие семантические различия.

Например, подпись к иллюстрации в каком-нибудь журнале (с румынами в аэропорту) "these Romanians are coming to Germany now to buy the first cars in their life" однозначно следует перевести как "эти румыны прибывают в Германию, чтобы *купить* первые в своей жизни машины". Однако в описании эпизода какого-нибудь фильма фразу "the Romanian car traders are just coming to Germany to buy cars, when..." следует переводить как "Румынские торговцы машинами как раз приезжают в Германию, чтобы *покупать* машины, когда..." На мой взгляд, одна из основных отличительных черт - то, что в первом случае речь о конкретных машинах, а во втором - о множестве сугубо абстрактных, которые торговцы потом поедут продавать в Румынию или еще куда-нибудь, и которые, вероятно, могут вообще не купить (если, например, цены их не устроят).

Если я где-то ошибаюсь - пускай поправят соотечественники.


----------



## Awwal12

> Спасибо. Вопрос у меня возник именно из-за того что мне давным-давно в уроках русского языка научили что слово "чтобы" почти всегда должно следоваться с глаголом совершенного вида.


На самом деле, если "чтобы" выделяет придаточное предложение цели, все целиком может зависеть от сути цели. Вот пример:
"born to kill" - "рожден, чтобы *убивать*" (цель - процесс или многократное действие)
"he did that to kill his neighbour" - "он сделал/делал это, чтобы *убить* своего соседа" (цель - результативное однократное действие)


> Относительно этому вопросу я нашла новый пример: "Ящик для писем это ящик, в который люди опускают письма* чтобы их отправить*."
> 
> Можно было ли здесь написать "чтобы их отправлять" (по видимому речь идет о повторимом действии)? В этом случае, почему автор этих "строк" всо равно выбрал "отправить"?


Я бы и сам написал "отправить", как это ни удивительно...

Вы знаете, у меня в школе никогда не было проблем с русским языком, да и пишу я достаточно грамотно (практически интуитивно), однако временами появляется ощущение, что я в нем все равно абсолютно ничего не понимаю. 

Тут нужен хороший специалист-филолог. А я еще подумаю над этими странностями языка. )


----------



## Q-cumber

Обычно подобные фразы формулируют проще: _Румыны приезжают в Германию за машинами._


----------



## Awwal12

q-cumber said:


> Обычно подобные фразы формулируют проще: _Румыны приезжают в Германию за машинами._


Верно, конечно.  Но беда в том, что придаточное цели тоже можно присобачить, и это будет вполне правильно. 

А вот как человеку объяснить, когда в придаточном цели ставить глагол совершенного, а когда - несовершенного вида, если я сам этого до конца не понимаю?  Какова принципиальная разница между предложениями:

Румыны приезжают, чтобы покупать машины.
Письма кладут в ящик, чтобы их отправить.

Во втором случае я бы никогда не применил бы глагол "отправлять", как и в первом - "купить" (за вычетом случаев, когда речь о конкретном моменте времени - см. выше). Возможно, неверна моя интерпретация употребления глаголов "покупать/купить" в первом предложении? Но ведь несмотря ни на что в 1-м предложении глагол несовершенного вида вполне ожидаем, а во втором- мало уместен...


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> А вот как человеку объяснить, когда в придаточном цели ставить глагол совершенного, а когда - несовершенного вида, если я сам этого до конца не понимаю?



   Я не даром предложил альтернативную формулировку <rewording>.  Часто затруднения возникают из-за изначально неудачного построения предложения ... по себе знаю. Если фраза упорно не хочет "садиться на место", как сапог на два размера больше, надо попробовать выразить мысль другими словами.     
   Когда иностранец предлагает носителю языка выбрать какая из предложенных  им фраз является правильной, он невольно использует манипулятивную  схему, хорошо известную в психологии как "мнимый выбор (иллюзия выбора)".   При этом пространство принятия решения искусственно ограничивается, т.к. мы исходим из посыла, что одна из фраз a priori является правильной <а это далеко не всегда так>, и решение принимается по принципу выбора "меньшего из двух зол". 
  Я считаю, что надо всегда стараться избегать подобных психологических ловушек, и предлагать наилучшие варианты без учёта таких искусственных ограничений.


----------



## Awwal12

С этим не могу не согласиться. )
А *cyaxares_died* и остальным изучающим русский могу посоветовать в общем случае отталкиваться от смысла цели, выражаемой придаточным предложением. Если цель - процесс, то используется глагол несовершенного вида, а если однократное результативное действие - совершенного.


----------



## oirobi

awwal12 said:


> Я бы и сам написал "отправить", как это ни удивительно...
> 
> Вы знаете, у меня в школе никогда не было проблем с русским языком, да и пишу я достаточно грамотно (практически интуитивно), однако временами появляется ощущение, что я в нем все равно абсолютно ничего не понимаю.



Что же здесь удивительного?! Несов. вид в данном контексте мог бы употребить только иностранец. Первоначальное различие между двумя грамматическими видами русского (восточнославянского) глагола, отраженное, кстати, в их названиях, заключается в завершенности/незавершенности действия. Люди опускают (т.е. "регулярно") письма, чтобы "отправить" их, т.е. добиться результата - завершенности действия. Никто не опускает письма, чтобы их "отправлять, отправлять, да так и не отправить"... (-'.


----------



## adventrue

А почему потом можно сказать :
_Румыны приезжают в Германи*ю,* чтобы *покупать* машины._
"покупать, покупать да так не купить" 

Или эта фраза ошибочная по вашему?


----------



## oirobi

... с одним из исключений...


----------



## oirobi

adventrue said:


> А почему потом можно сказать :
> _Румыны приезжают в Германи*ю,* чтобы *покупать* машины._
> "покупать, покупать да так не купить"
> 
> Или эта фраза ошибочная по вашему?



Хехе! Если я скажу, что она ошибочна, Вы с полным правом сможете усомниться, что мой родной язык - русский.

Просто в данном контексте результативность не так важна. Приезжают, чтобы покупать, а покупают они их там или едут домой не солоно хлебавши - это уже у кого как получится.

Сравните: "...приезжают сюда, только чтобы купить машинУ и смотаться отсюда..." Здесь уже важен результат - без машины он не уедет, только она ему нужна. А румынам из того примера, может, не только машины нужны. Они и просто посмотреть непрочь и чего другого прикупить заодно. Кроме того, в моем примере как-то само на язык просится ед. число, даже если речь идет о многих покупателях. А множ. число "просит" модификатора к нему приставить: "...чтобы купить свои гребаные машины и свалить отсюда...." Но это я отвлекся... Вроде, ответил на Ваш вопрос?


----------



## adventrue

Спасибо ойроби, ваш ответ оказалься самым угодным.


----------



## oirobi

adventrue said:


> Спасибо ойроби, ваш ответ оказалься самым угодным.



Sehr angenehm, Adventrue! Bitte schoen! (-'


----------

